# Is learning to read Greek and/or Hebrew worth it?



## Particularly Baptist (Oct 5, 2016)

Aside from being able to put a foreign language on your resume, has anyone found this helpful in Biblical study? My Geneva Bible has the occasional Hebrew translation in it (haven't made it to the NT since I bought it). I'm particularly interested in the multiple translations of certain words, etc.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 5, 2016)

You know, I tried but, didn't have time to learn Greek with a tutor.
I think it is a noble endeavor to learn and to read the Bible in its original languages and itnis necessary for some people.
However, as a layman I would not know nearly enough to be dangerous. Maybe, I'll take it up later on but, I just have been feeling I need to know the word better in the language God has raised me in first.

I'll leave it to you to decide if it is worth it where you are at.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 5, 2016)

Particularly Baptist said:


> Aside from being able to put a foreign language on your resume, has anyone found this helpful in Biblical study? My Geneva Bible has the occasional Hebrew translation in it (haven't made it to the NT since I bought it). I'm particularly interested in the multiple translations of certain words, etc.



Of course it is worth it. God's Word was written in Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek. Therefore, the best study of God's Word comes in the original languages. Does that mean that those who possess translations of God's Word cannot study the Bible, even study it well? Of course not. But, there are nuances in the original text—whether it be vocabulary, syntax, or mechanics—that simply cannot be communicated well into any receptor language—period. Study of the original languages I have therefore found to be one of the most valuable tools, because it allows you to read God's Word immediately (as opposed to mediated through a translation). When I am asked by some, "Why study the original languages?" I say, "Why in the world not?"

EDIT/ADDITION: The good thing is that learning the original languages, unlike prior times in history, is readily available to anyone with an internet connection, or $60 to spare on a couple books. We as Christians in this overly-blessed land really have no excuse for not learning the original languages.


----------

